# [Access] Via SQL Tabelle mit AutoWert erstellen



## meilon (22. Februar 2005)

Hiho,
 Ich habe bisher nur mit MySQL 4 gearbeitet. Jetzt muss ich von der Schule mit Access arbeiten. Und da habe ich gemerkt: SQL ist nicht SQL  
 Das mit dem Datentyp Integer LONG oä entspicht, habe ich über die Hilfe herausgefunden. 
 Nur AUTO_INCREMENT kann ich nirgends finden und es in den Access ADO SQL Dialekt übersetzen.

 Weiß da einer was?

 mfg


----------



## ocb (23. Februar 2005)

AFAIK heißt das AUTOINCREMENT oder COUNTER bei Access.


----------



## meilon (23. Februar 2005)

Leider passt keins der beiden Ausdrücke. Andere Vorschläge?


----------

